# USB Device Mounting/USB Drive for use with Apache



## VicTwenty (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm new to FreeBSD, and I'm still trying to learn how to do most things I need to know.
I've used DOS and Linux many times before, so I'm not having to much trouble with the commands, and there is a lot of help for the problem I'm having, but for some reason when I follow the directions I find, it still doesn't help.

I run a website on a server I built myself. I decided to switch the server from Windows XP to FreeBSD, and so far every thing with the server itself is fine. Apache is running ok, but I still have one big problem. I use a USB flash drive to transfer the HTML files from my laptop to the server, and I can't get BSD to mount the drive. I've tried every command I've found, and none are working for me. The drive has a 2gb FAT partition on it, and comes up as da0 on BSD. But every command I've tried to mount it, including commands with msdosfs, haven't worked.

And also, can anyone tell me the command I could use to transfer all the files on the drive once it's mounted to /usr/local/www/apache22/data
And also the command I could use to delete every file in that directory, without deleting the directory.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2010)

VicTwenty said:
			
		

> I use a USB flash drive to transfer the HTML files from my laptop to the server, and I can't get BSD to mount the drive. I've tried every command I've found, and none are working for me. The drive has a 2gb FAT partition on it, and comes up as da0 on BSD. But every command I've tried to mount it, including commands with msdosfs, haven't worked.


Handbook: 18.5 USB Storage Devices



> And also, can anyone tell me the command I could use to transfer all the files on the drive once it's mounted to /usr/local/www/apache22/data
> And also the command I could use to delete every file in that directory, without deleting the directory.


This is basic UNIX knowledge. If you've used Linux before you should be familiar with the commands cp(1), mv(1) and rm(1).

UNIXhelp for users.


----------



## SIFE (Oct 23, 2010)

Are you using custom or GENERIC kernel configuration?


----------

